# Signs of pregnancy while still breastfeeding??



## FaerieBabyAvalon (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello all, newbie here. I have a question that I haven't been able to find much research on, I hope someone can help me. I have a 10 month old that I am still breastfeeding. I have not had AF since I've had her. A couple weeks ago, all of the sudden I started having very sore nipples, and mild cramping down low. Thought maybe I was starting AF, or possibly be preggo. Then, about a week later, I had a strange pinkish discharge a couple of times, during one day(implantation bleeding?). I took what seems like 500 HPT, all were negative, and one _very_ faint positive. Since then, the nipple soreness has gone away, but I am still having cramps/slight nausea/fatigue. I think if I am pregnant, and my calculations are right, I would only be 2 or 3 weeks along....I am going to the Dr. tomorrow to hopefully find out what is going on! Deep down, I really have a feeling that I am pregnant, I just feel _different_...I was curious about you other Mommies who got pregnant again while breastfeeding...What were your symptoms like? Did you just "know" almost right away? How long did it take till you found out?


----------



## homebirthmom (Jun 28, 2006)

I have always heard that there is no false positive with the HPTs, so from that alone it sounds like you are pregnant.


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

Everything you just described is how I felt before getting my BFP while breastfeeding. I, however, had no nipple soreness at all. It was the implantation bleeding and general "feeling" that convinced me.


----------



## Mrs.aLifeofReilly (Oct 12, 2006)

I know what you are going through. I haven't gotten AF yet, but just got that 'i'm pregnant' feeling. DH thinks i'm crazy because we've only done it once (sad, I know) since ds was born. There is a faint line on the test I just took so I'm kind of shaky right now and need to run out and buy a digital and think lots of peeing thoughts.

any other reason besides pregnancy for a bf mom to get a positive? anyone know if you can have an evap line before the 10 min are up?


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

For me odd nipple/breast sensations were the first symptom. Then I had aversions to certain odors and some mild nausea. I also started to feel really tired and just generally fatigued.


----------



## FaerieBabyAvalon (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input...Went to Dr. today. Urine was neg. but they took blood, so now I have to wait 1-2 days for that. Also today, I ended up having some spotting that was very light and brownish(old blood from the spotting last week maybe??)...Dr. was doubtful about anything I was saying, which bugs me, because I _know_ something is up with my body....I guess I'll have to patiently wait some more, but it's hard =/


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Good luck with whatever news you get from the Dr! I know it sucks to not know what the heck is going on with your body.

When my last baby was 7 mos old I started having all KINDS of weird stuff happening, spotting, cramps, total emotional turmoil. About 2 weeks later I started my first post partum period, the heaviest & most painful of my life! Geez! We considered TTC then but decided against it as I didn't want to lose my milk when ds was so young.

Then, when we were TTC & I DID officially get a pos pg test (when ds was about 17 mos old)- I hadn't had one single symptom at all! I was shocked! I blame it on my breastfeeding hormones that lead me to have no symptoms, that's the only reason I could think of!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Last time (when DS was gestating), my first symptom was sore boobs. Like, so sore that rolling over at night would WAKE ME UP from their weight shifting and the resultant pain. Then a week or so later, I started feeling alternatingly ravenously hungry and unable to think about food without feeling really sick (actually, both at the same time too). That was after a positive HPT.

I've had AF for about 18 months, so I knew I was at the right place in my cycle, and we'd been TTC, but DS is still nursing usually 1-2 times a day. My first sign was that I took a nap, and woke up feeling *more* tired. ;-) Then that afternoon when I was out at Costco with my mom, I was alternatingly nauseous/ravenous. I POAS that night, and BFP.

Nipple soreness didn't kick in for me until... I dunno, the 6th week or so? That would be the 6th week since LMP, not post-conception.


----------

